# MRV Woes -- not working as expected



## rickeame (Sep 5, 2006)

Here in the Pacific Northwest, we had a power outage last week. Once everything came up, no matter how many times I reboot the DVR or the other receivers, they all report "no networked DVR's found" and we can't watch shows in other rooms. I am at a loss. The DVR says it's shared. What else can I do? The wife is Angry about not seeing shows where she likes to see them.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

We need a little more info.

How many DVR's, Receivers and how its all hooked up. Are you using a router/CCK/Broadband DECA in your system?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Check the IPs and see if they're 169.xxx 
It's not that uncommon for the receivers to lose the router connection which as them change from [say] 192.xxx.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

rickeame said:


> Here in the Pacific Northwest, we had a power outage last week. Once everything came up, no matter how many times I reboot the DVR or the other receivers, they all report "no networked DVR's found" and we can't watch shows in other rooms. I am at a loss. The DVR says it's shared. What else can I do? The wife is Angry about not seeing shows where she likes to see them.


Time for a complete system reboot. Power down your router, SWIM PI, DECA and all receivers. Once this is done, power up the router first. Once it is up and running (usually about 2-3 minutes) power up the SWIM PI. Next power up the DECAs. now power up each receiver, but wait for each receiver to completely boot up to live TV first before powering up the next one. See if this helps.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

azarby said:


> Time for a complete system reboot. Power down your router, SWIM PI, DECA and all receivers. Once this is done, power up the router first. Once it is up and running (usually about 2-3 minutes) power up the SWIM PI. Next power up the DECAs. now power up each receiver, but wait for each receiver to completely boot up to live TV first before powering up the next one. See if this helps.


While this is a good rebooting sequence, the SWiM has nothing to do with this problem.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

rickeame said:


> Here in the Pacific Northwest, we had a power outage last week. Once everything came up, no matter how many times I reboot the DVR or the other receivers, they all report "*no networked DVR's found*" and we can't watch shows in other rooms. I am at a loss. The DVR says it's shared. What else can I do? The wife is Angry about not seeing shows where she likes to see them.


I always run *Settings/Network Setup/Restore Defaults * first.


----------



## rickeame (Sep 5, 2006)

Two receivers, one DVR. No "network' connection, all runs through the RG6. 

Reboots usually solve this problem -- not sure why it's freaked out now.

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

"veryoldschool" said:


> While this is a good rebooting sequence, the SWiM has nothing to do with this problem.


When in doubt, a fresh start never hurts. Just like a computer power down and restart.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

azarby said:


> When in doubt, a fresh start never hurts. Just like a computer power down and restart.


again, it is a good method, but I focus on the part that need to be addressed, and networking has nothing to do with the SWiM.

When I hear a clunk from the front of my car, I don't first look in the trunk :lol:


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> again, it is a good method, but I focus on the part that need to be addressed, and networking has nothing to do with the SWiM.
> 
> When I hear a clunk from the front of my car, I don't first look in the trunk :lol:


Wel we know you don't drive a beetle or a porsche then. :lol:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> Wel we know you don't drive a beetle or a porsche then. :lol:


But I once own a Corvair !rolling


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

You might want to Invest in a APC UPS so you can Prevent Reboots caused by Momentary Power Outages!!! 

I did and I no longer have any Reboots other than those initiated by Directv.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Richierich said:


> You might want to Invest in a APC UPS so you can Prevent Reboots caused by Momentary Power Outages!!!


While I agree 100% with having a UPS, the power outages in this area (pacific NW) have been from a day to over a week now. We had a couple of severe storms last week resulting in over 300,000 losing power and there are still over 10,000 without power a week later.


----------



## rickeame (Sep 5, 2006)

Turns out I'm really stupid, so apologies to the group. Right before the blackout, I was in the middle of installing the little network kit to put the DVR on the network and didn't get to plugging it in as the power had gone out. However, I had already hooked up the COAX, so that alone was the cause of the issue. DUH.


----------



## TAK3210 (Dec 11, 2011)

rickeame said:


> Turns out I'm really stupid, so apologies to the group. Right before the blackout, I was in the middle of installing the little network kit to put the DVR on the network and didn't get to plugging it in as the power had gone out. However, I had already hooked up the COAX, so that alone was the cause of the issue. DUH.


Oops, forgot "Troubleshooting Step 1: Is everything plugged in?"


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

carl6 said:


> While I agree 100% with having a UPS, the power outages in this area (pacific NW) have been from a day to over a week now. We had a couple of severe storms last week resulting in over 300,000 losing power and there are still over 10,000 without power a week later.


Yep;

A UPS certainly helps, but I still have two HD DVRs (out of four) here that do not have one right now, and as you say, during a prolonged outage they're no good anyway.

This problem really became magnified when I recently, just for the heck of it, tried placing all my boxes on DHCP for IP assignment. But after a power outage or someone restarted a receiver, man it was a nightmare getting all the boxes to see one another again.

Had to go back to static IPs and haven't had any connectivity problems since.


----------

